# Pride of Britain Awards 2007



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

PRINCE'S TRUST YOUNG ACHIEVERVicki Peters: Vicki, 26 has overcome a severe psychotic breakdown, drink and drug addictions and a bipolar disorder. Vicki, from Luton, has come through an horrendous ordeal and then seized the opportunity to turn her life around when a nurse suggested a Prince's Trust 12-week personal development programme. Vicki finished the course determined to get a job, which she did, with Mencap, helping other people with bipolar disorder. Fantastic story - especially on Mental Health Awareness Day and suitably the award was given to her by Stephen Fry who has been so candid about his own journey through the ups and downs of living with bipolar disorder. Thank god Mental Health issues are coming out of the closet and being destigmatised at long, long last.Sue


----------

